# Rebirth of a Legend



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
Just wanted to let some guyz know that Illusion Audio is coming back this year: 
illusion Audio | 12 Volt News 
Untitled Document 

Not much info but let's check back soon. 

Kelvin 

PS: at least BMW owners will be able to use one of the best under-the-seat midbass...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I loved my Illusion 8's. Worked awesome in the door of my Maggie


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

At least some cheeseball company didn't buy them up. Looks like they are part of the ORCA Design family now.


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

I will be running all Illusion speakers in my G35 to compete in basic classes. Sounded great at CES.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet... Did they have a demo car @ CES? What does the line up consist of? 
What kind of price are we looking for? 

Do you have pics? 

Thanks and don't forget to post a build log , 
Kelvin


----------

